# Extracting the Maximum Tip



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been honing my tipping skills in an effort to extract more tips from the wonderful customers who love me. I have a story to share, but first . . .

I display a tip jar right smack dab in the middle of the car, always staged about two-thirds filled with $1s and $5s, and a carefully showcased $10 or $20 inside. The mere presence of this prop seems to inspire passengers to be the big person they always wanted to be. It doubled my tips, both cash tips and in-app tips.

But I'm deserving of more, so sometimes they need a verbal nudge. Any chance I get, such as a pax wanting an extra stop, or apologizing for making me wait, bringing along a puppy or sniveling child, I've taken to blurting out confidently "AND THAT'S WHAT THE TIP JAR IS FOR!!!". Asking for what I want in life, and getting it, is something that every college freshman learns at night but as a rideshare driver I needed to relearn my old tricks.

Which leads me to my greatest conquest so far.

An Asian gentleman with a two-symbol name and a suitcase awaits on the curb for a long-ride to the airport. Turns out he is from mainland China and this is an Uber ride rather than Lyft, so my tipping aspirations already have two strikes against me. But I rise to the challenge.

I load his suitcase for him and open his door (of course) and quickly learn that he is in a hurry. Our ETA is the exact time of his boarding and we are 40 miles away! Note to self: this is a tipping challenge - let's roll up the sleeves and get to work on it!

So I make a point of putting on my driving gloves, reserved for the ladies and special rides. Then I expertly choose I280 instead of US101 because I can push the needle to 73 without (much) fear of a ticket, which I do for the next 40 miles for him and my future tip, skillfully changing lanes smoothly as needed with safety in mind while all the while maintaining top speed. Along the way, I offer the customary water, gum, and iphone charger, all the little tricks of the trade to extract the maximum size of my upcoming tip. If I had a stress ball (new note to self) it would have been His for the next 40 minutes.

We arrive at SFO, using the veteran move of cutting through terminal 1 just to get through to terminal 2 a little quicker. Then I hop out of the car quick as lightening, retrieve the suitcase, extend the handle, and point that sucker the right direction on the curb. Then a handshake, and just in case he forgot about my excellent service, I do the closing sale, jovially announcing: "TOLD YOU WE COULD DO THIS. I HOPE YOU DON'T FORGET TO TIP, SIR!!!".

He replied in his broken English rather meekly and possibly surprised, "Of course, sir. Thank you. Thank you." I knew right then and there I had nailed this tip.

And sure enough, when I checked the app I had secured an entire $1 dollar tip from this Chinese gentleman, fully on top of his $54 base rate fare. As easy as stealing candy from a baby!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Preach! Tip signage, Tip jars or a stack of bills in the change tray, whatever it takes to make sure that rider understands that Yes, tipping is part of this!

Anybody complaining of a lack of tips that doesn't utilise at least a tool or two is wasting their time.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Can you crack the mystery of getting well to do people to tip? The ones you pick up at mansions? I’ve never seen a tip from any of them. I need to start living as if I’m rich also. Maybe they are rich because they don’t give out any money unless they abosutely have to.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Can you crack the mystery of getting well to do people to tip? The ones you pick up at mansions? I've never seen a tip from any of them. I need to start living as if I'm rich also. Maybe they are rich because they don't give out any money unless they abosutely have to.


Try this. If it's a long (like airport) run, announce that you usually do private clients but today you are doing lyft/uber because it's a slow day and you're having some fun. That makes you more like the fat cats, and gives them an opportunity to secure something pretentious that they are suddenly dying to tell their friends about -- the potential of a private driver in the future. Then whip out an Irish driving cap and leather driving gloves, and be prepared to discuss your rates in the next 30 seconds.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Another way to extract the maximum tip is to lose weight.
There's a study out there that says that for every 50 pounds someone gains they lose an inch.
Eventually you're only left with the tip.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Another way to extract the maximum tip is to lose weight.
> There's a study out there that says that for every 50 pounds someone gains they lose an inch.
> Eventually you're only left with the tip.


I think its every 10lbs...
I just extract the tip with my presence.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Another way to extract the maximum tip is to lose weight.
> There's a study out there that says that for every 50 pounds someone gains they lose an inch.
> Eventually you're only left with the tip.


I believe that my Chinese passenger was uncircumcised (no topic of discussion is off limits, it's my car dammit), which means that his tip may be a little more than yours. 



thatridesharegirl said:


> I think its every 10lbs...
> I just extract the tip with my presence.


Oh my. Sometimes extracting the tip is soooo hard (which is of course the thrust of my story).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dropking said:


> I've been honing my tipping skills in an effort to extract more tips from the wonderful customers who love me. I have a story to share, but first . . .
> 
> I display a tip jar right smack dab in the middle of the car, always staged about two-thirds filled with $1s and $5s, and a carefully showcased $10 or $20 inside. The mere presence of this prop seems to inspire passengers to be the big person they always wanted to be. It doubled my tips, both cash tips and in-app tips.
> 
> ...


You risked a ticket for one dollar. Not to mention your back, handling his luggage.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You risked a ticket for one dollar. Not to mention your back, handling his luggage.


Don't forget the iPhone charger, water, and mints. I also asked him about the weather in China.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I just extract the tip with my presence.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You risked a ticket for one dollar. Not to mention your back, handling his luggage.


But...but....this is someone he's deduced to be from mainland China. Getting a tip from him is like getting me as a passenger on Uber. We're unicorns


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

maybe you should take the $1s out of your jar and replace with $50s.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But...but....this is someone he's deduced to be from mainland China. Getting a tip from him is like getting me as a passenger on Uber. We're unicorns


Not "deduced" you silly goose. If you want more tips, I highly recommend conversing with your pax on long trips if they are amenable. Humanize the ride.



macinmn said:


> maybe you should take the $1s out of your jar and replace with $50s.


Too fake. I only stage what looks reasonable to show the pax that almost everyone tips.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Not "deduced" you silly goose. If you want more tips, I highly recommend conversing with your pax on long trips if they are amenable. Humanize the ride.
> 
> Too fake. I only stage what looks reasonable to show the pax that almost everyone tips.


I'm sorry, are you actually reading in this post versus the other posts? I do know reading your OP, it says that he's from mainland China but nowhere does it say you asked him...I mean..did you? Did you outright ask where he's from? Otherwise it is deduced.










Unless you didn't ask and you're saying you didn't use reasoning to draw to a conclusion.

Also, I don't ever have to ask for tips. I build enough rapport that they shove the bills in my hand. I don't even need to ask. If I refuse it, they'll come back with flowers and chocolate.

It sounds so braggy but it's true.

I've never had to have a sign, or ask for anything...they just give.



Eta. I had a mainland boss before. He's from Beijing. He never tips in restaurants because he doesn't know better (speaks more mandarin than English, and no I don't speak mandarin). I always tip on his behalf. I never had to ask but for my bday, Valentine's Day, Chinese New Years, Easter, Christmas, thanksgiving...any holiday the Americans celebrate...he always gives me a red envelopes (patients do too) and he always buys me lunch, dinner...and he paid me a hefty salary for a college kid...$30/hr.

Maybe you could have gotten more than a $1. They just have to like you more.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm sorry, are you actually reading in this post versus the other posts? I do know reading your OP, it says that he's from mainland China but nowhere does it say you asked him...I mean..did you? Did you outright ask where he's from? Otherwise it is deduced.
> 
> View attachment 204624
> 
> ...


To make your long story short, I asked. But I find it creepy of you to make such a big deal of this detail. I also asked him about his kids, his education, job, weather and life in china, and what airline. Not every detail must show up in a story. I said he was from china. This information is enough for any other reader to know he was from china!

I make about 15% in tips so an average day will be $30 to $45 in tips. But we all know babes make more, which is why Hooters is a business model. Your story doesn't surprise me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> To make your long story short, I asked. But I find it creepy of you to make such a big deal of this detail. I also asked him about his kids, his education, job, weather and life in china, and what airline. Not every detail must show up in a story. I said he was from china. This information is enough for any other reader to know he was from china!
> 
> I make about 15% in tips so an average day will be $30 to $45 in tips. But we all know babes make more, which is why Hooters is a business model. Your story doesn't surprise me.


It wasn't a huge deal, you were the one that said it wasn't deduced "silly goose"...how hard is it to say I asked? at this point you can say whatever and that's that.

If you didn't want to drag it out, you could have clarified to begin with, you chose not to...not in the OP per say, but when you were "calling me a silly goose"...

So I'll say x, you'll say y, I'll say y, you'll say z and if I say z I'm sure you'll make a 27th alphabet somehow.

And no, I don't have to show my boobs. I'm very personable, long story short (just not to you). But I like how you passively aggressive resort to that, as if looks or boobs (hooters) are the only way girls can get tips, way to go...ps, maybe if you weren't such a ______, you'd be able to get tips with your personality and not your signs or guilt trips.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It wasn't a huge deal, you were the one that said it wasn't deduced "silly goose"...how hard is it to say I asked? at this point you can say whatever and that's that.
> 
> If you didn't want to drag it out, you could have clarified to begin with, you chose not to...not in the OP per say, but when you were "calling me a silly goose"...
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Awesome!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I


sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 204630


I could get a tip out of her.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I
> 
> I could get a tip out of her.


lol
It's a guy.

I can see now why we don't communicate on the same wave length.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> lol
> It's a guy.
> 
> I can see now why we don't communicate on the same wave length.


Is that Steve? 
I think you are funny and genuinely mean well, despite droning on and on about whether or not some random guy you can't care about was actually from china. Your a good egg, sista. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> You can't keep your story straight.
> You have little experience in life.
> ...


That's very nice of you to say. Good luck with life yourself, sista!

P.s. I think it's fun keeping my thread on top, but aren't we getting off topic a bit? Please reply and I will reply back!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> That's very nice of you to say. Good luck with life yourself, sista!
> 
> P.s. I think it's fun keeping my thread on top, but aren't we getting off topic a bit? Please reply and I will reply back!


It actually wasn't me being nice but being straight forward. I don't really do well with games or passive talk.......I agree it is getting off topic, like I said, s&s (stubborn and stupid).

Ps.

This is maximizing tip


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It actually wasn't me being nice but being straight forward. I don't really do well with games or passive talk.......I agree it is getting off topic, like I said, s&s (stubborn and stupid).


I think straight forward is nice, just like straghtforwardly tipping your waiter and uber driver is nice (just to keep this on topic.)

I'm straightforward and nice too. For example, I like your pic and think you are nice. That's a straightforward thing to say, and nice.

S&s sounds like one of those made up millenial acronyms, but it's cute. I think you are smart but I'm smart too, shockingly might even be smarter than you, certainly not stupid. How would you measure smart?

Do you think it is smart not to tip your waitress or uber driver?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I think straight forward is nice, just like straghtforwardly tipping your waiter and uber driver is nice (just to keep this on topic.)
> 
> I'm straightforward and nice too. For example, I like your pic and think you are nice. That's a straightforward thing to say, and nice.
> 
> S&s sounds like one of those millenial algorithms. I think you are smart but I'm smart too, might even be smarter than you, certainly not stupid. How would you measure smart?


I do tip but I probably wouldn't tip you anymore than a $1. I tend to tip when not prompted.

There's different kinds of smart.

I really don't know how else to speak to someone whose stubborn and thinks they're smart.

I certainly am not smart with everything. But I only speak of what I know. I would not grab articles to try to prove a point unless it's to support what I already know...and I certainly wouldn't use an article like the one you brought up. Instead, a census for example...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm sorry, are you actually reading in this post versus the other posts? I do know reading your OP, it says that he's from mainland China but nowhere does it say you asked him...I mean..did you? Did you outright ask where he's from? Otherwise it is deduced.
> 
> View attachment 204624
> 
> ...


It probably helps that you're a girl regarding tips.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> It probably helps that you're a girl regarding tips.


I guess... re: being a girl


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I do tip but I probably wouldn't tip you anymore than a $1. I tend to tip when not prompted.
> 
> There's different kinds of smart.
> 
> ...


But I already know what I told you before, which is the u.s. is a cheap place to eat if you look objectively at menu prices. This is how our restaurant system is built, written menu + unwritten tip. Thought everyone sort of knows this already, but you seemed a skeptic so I tried to be helpful by educating you, hence a url provided.

You are a skeptic about many things such as when someone tells u a guy is from China you expect documentation and proof. I'm not faulting you because it is the trait of a survivalist. Skepticism is also a sign of intelligence, and other things, which is why I think u r smart.

Yesss sista, there really are different kinds of smart. I have a graduate degree and high iq supposedly, but I don't value those things. Street smarts much more valuable. I value what you bring to the table for sure!



1.5xorbust said:


> It probably helps that you're a girl regarding tips.


Of course it does. When cocktail guys are a thing, it won't be anymore. Give it another hundred years or so.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I guess... re: being a girl


Is that the pixel 2?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> But I already know what I told you before, which is the u.s. is a cheap place to eat if you look objectively at menu prices. This is how our restaurant system is built, written menu + unwritten tip. Thought everyone sort of knows this already, but you seemed a skeptic so I tried to be helpful by educating you.
> 
> You are a skeptic about many things such as when someone tells u a guy is from China you expect documentation and proof. I'm not faulting you because it is the trait of a survivalist. Skepticism is also a sign of intelligence, and other things, which is why I think u r smart.
> 
> Yesss sista, there really are different kinds of smart. I have a graduate degree and high iq supposedly, but I don't value those things. Street smarts much more valuable. I value what you bring to the table for sure!


You have a theory...not proof. That article wasn't proof. In fact, you don't seem to realize that waitresses could be paid less than minimum wage...because tips are expected to cover the difference so that they get paid at least minimum and if not, the employer has to cover the difference... that's the old days...nowadays most states (I've broguht this statistics before, not just some article written about the 10 most expensive places to eat or whatever)...

They require the waiter and waitresses to be paid minimum wage...so tips really are just tips.

The cost of food is NOT underwritten to be + TIP...where do you get this? I can show you were there used to be posters from the federal government talking about the 2 dollar and chump cents the waitresses get paid hourly...and how the employer only pays up to regular federal minimum wage if the tips plus that hourly doesn't equal the regular federal minimum wage...whereas you...you're just "speaking".

And like I said, I used to be a business banker for different lines of businesses in SF..includes popular restaurants and food trucks and I can tell you restaurants can be profitable...middle six figure profitable...after expenses and wages (not even talking about tips and yes the employees get the regular minimum wage like everyone else)...

Again, unlike you, I talk about what I know. And if I don't, I hesitantly use outside material..aka from reputable sources (us government) rather than some fluff piece.



Cableguynoe said:


> Is that the pixel 2?


No...iPhone 10


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You have a theory...not proof. That article wasn't proof. In fact, you don't seem to realize that waitresses could be paid less than minimum wage...because tips are expected to cover the difference so that they get paid at least minimum and if not, the employer has to cover the difference... that's the old days...nowadays most states (I've broguht this statistics before, not just some article written about the 10 most expensive places to eat or whatever)...
> 
> They require the waiter and waitresses to be paid minimum wage...so tips really are just tips.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Since you were a banker, can you loan Steve a million bucks? I think he will feel better about tipping!

Very many long established restaurants in SF are going out of business now because they can no longer afford their high rents. Its a thing. Restauranteeting is a low margin business. Your experience with food trucks aside, of course. 

Smart people like to learn so here is another url which I just looked up for you that explains what everyone who keeps current already knows:

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.sfist.com/amp/articles/create?article_id=5887cbbfada6e21d1227e3eb


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Excellent! Since you were a banker, can you loan Steve a million bucks? I think he will feel better about tipping!
> 
> Very many long established restaurants in SF are going out of business now because they can no longer afford their high rents. Its a thing. Restauranteeting is a low margin business. Your experience with food trucks aside, of course.
> 
> ...


Again, a fluff piece.

You know those successful business owners I talk to? They scout for a location and if it doesn't work, they'll drop it. If they feel their rent is too high, they'll go and move somewhere else. I actually had a customer like that. Over half a mil in reserves and another 200-300k in the checking account to work out of...and they moved to another location, bigger and cheaper in rent. Still does well.

You can make it work. Not everyone is cut out for business. The ones that don't probably are like you, stubborn. Unwilling to listen or change. Takes short cuts like google for those articles to help instead of googling statistics.

But I like how you side track the other stuff I pointed out...care to answer where your facts are with in regards to restaurants underwriting their menu prices because they expect you to tip their servers?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You have a theory...not proof. That article wasn't proof. In fact, you don't seem to realize that waitresses could be paid less than minimum wage...because tips are expected to cover the difference so that they get paid at least minimum and if not, the employer has to cover the difference... that's the old days...nowadays most states (I've broguht this statistics before, not just some article written about the 10 most expensive places to eat or whatever)...
> 
> They require the waiter and waitresses to be paid minimum wage...so tips really are just tips.
> 
> ...


You like it?

I want to get a new phone in the next couple of weeks. I'm due.

Did you upgrade from iPhone?

Your thoughts?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You like it?
> 
> I want to get a new phone in the next couple of weeks. I'm due.
> 
> ...


Hah, I think if I wasn't so sucked into apples ecosystem...I honestly don't know if I would have gotten it. There's been more bugs (to me) on this one that any previous iPhones (I'm on iphone upgrade so I just upgraded because).

But yeah, I like it. I've really gotten used to the screen and I play clash royale on it...amazing. I hate that I can't unlock my phone while I'm eating. That's about it.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Again, a fluff piece.
> 
> You know those successful business owners I talk to? They scout for a location and if it doesn't work, they'll drop it. If they feel their rent is too high, they'll go and move somewhere else. I actually had a customer like that. Over half a mil in reserves and another 200-300k in the checking account to work out of...and they moved to another location, bigger and cheaper in rent. Still does well.
> 
> ...


I think stubborn is a useful quality in business, in a sense. You need flexibility to listen and adapt, but when you are right and the objective is sound, you need to stick with it. You might call that stubborn. I've started three businesses and sold one which is why my family is lucky to live in a big house and my sweet kids attend pretentious private schools. We are very lucky that I know a little about business. 

I do not care to further explain restauranteeting to you! If you are actually talking to entrepreneurs who want to open restaurants in this climate, you are talking to future failures. Restauranteering is a labor of love, an obsession that requires too long hours at low margins.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I think stubborn is a useful quality in business, in a sense. You need flexibility to listen and adapt, but when you are right and the objective is sound, you need to stick with it. You might call that stubborn. I've started three businesses and sold one which is why my family is lucky to live in a big house and my sweet kids attend pretentious private schools. We are very lucky that I know a little about business.
> 
> I do not care to further explain restauranteeting to you! If you are actually talking to entrepreneurs who want to open restaurants in this climate, you are talking to future failures. Restauranteering is a labor of love, an obsession that requires too long hours at low margins.


Okay, so first articles and now you have owned three businesses. See how you could have started that to begin with if that's the case? I almost believe you then you start with the big house and pretentious private schools. Lol. Why not say you own a Tesla while we're at it. Or a Ferrari.

Sure you know about businesses.......

Again, can you answer the question? I've already asked twice.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, I see the resident skeptic needs proof of everything she cannot see or know herself. I do not own a Tesla or Ferrari, and I decline to prove it. I sold the BMW (is that another pretentious car you forgot to inquire about) because the kids got too big for the back seat, and I decline to prove that too That will have to be enough for you, sista. 

Now back to tipping...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But yeah, I like it. I've really gotten used to the screen and I play clash royale on it...amazing. I hate that I can't unlock my phone while I'm eating. That's about it.


You play clash of clans????

Holy crap that's hot! 
I've been playing it for years.

I don't do royale but I do the classic game and the builder game.

Do you play those?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Okay, so first articles and now you have owned three businesses. See how you could have started that to begin with if that's the case? I almost believe you then you start with the big house and pretentious private schools. Lol. Why not say you own a Tesla while we're at it. Or a Ferrari.
> 
> Sure you know about businesses.......
> 
> Again, can you answer the question? I've already asked twice.





Cableguynoe said:


> You play clash of clans????
> 
> Holy crap that's hot!
> I've been playing it for years.
> ...


Dammit, your off topic nonsense interrupted my reply. This is a thread about tipping and all comments thus far have been entirely on topic about tipping, until youuuu showed uo!



Dropking said:


> Yes, I see the resident skeptic needs proof of everything she cannot see or know herself. I do not own a Tesla or Ferrari, and I decline to prove it. I sold the BMW (is that another pretentious car you forgot to inquire about) because the kids got too big for the back seat, and I decline to prove that too That will have to be enough for you, sista.
> 
> Now back to tipping...


This


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Dammit, your off topic nonsense interrupted my reply. This is a thread about tipping and all comments thus far have been entirely on topic about tipping, until youuuu showed uo!


Dude I'm making a move.
Let me do my thang.

I know what I'm doing. I got her right where I want her.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You play clash of clans????
> 
> Holy crap that's hot!
> I've been playing it for years.
> ...


I've done the clash of clans...but I find I like the duels on clash Royale better. Supercell may have made a buck or two off me



Dropking said:


> Dammit, your off topic nonsense interrupted my reply. This is a thread about tipping and all comments thus far have been entirely on topic about tipping, until youuuu showed uo!
> 
> This


Ohhhhhh brother.

So that's a no answer to the question I've asked multiple times now.

Ok.



Dropking said:


> Yes, I see the resident skeptic needs proof of everything she cannot see or know herself. I do not own a Tesla or Ferrari, and I decline to prove it. I sold the BMW (is that another pretentious car you forgot to inquire about) because the kids got too big for the back seat, and I decline to prove that too That will have to be enough for you, sista.
> 
> Now back to tipping...


BMW...lol.

Decline to answer because you're speaking alternative "facts" I see.

And my ignored question (three times now, four if you count this, was tipping related.)


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude I'm making a move.
> Let me do my thang.
> 
> I know what I'm doing. I got her right where I want her.


I know from personal interaction that Kat is smart, much too smart for you my friend. I even complimented her pic, a go to move that landed me two wives, but here it got me nothing but mocking and a headache. 



sellkatsell44 said:


> BMW lol. Convertible lol. Sports package lol. Now i drive
> 
> Ohhhhhh brother.
> 
> ...


BMW lol. Convertible bmw lol. Now I drive a volvo lol. When not ridesharing in an SUV lol. This matters to you why exactly?

What's your important question again? Ask it clearly in 12 words or less.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I know from personal interaction that Kat is smart, much too smart for you my friend. I


While you might be right, you'll never get the girl thinking that way.

Their options on smart guys are limited.

Sometimes all you gotta do is ask.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> While you might be right, you'll never get the girl thinking that way.
> 
> Their options on smart guys are limited.
> 
> ...


But I don't want the girl Like intelligent gals with spunk, but I have a serious flaw about high maintenance peeps, so sad and shortsighted I know I KNOW.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But I like how you side track the other stuff I pointed out...care to answer where your facts are with in regards to restaurants underwriting their menu prices because they expect you to tip their servers?





Dropking said:


> I know from personal interaction that Kat is smart, much too smart for you my friend. I even complimented her pic, a go to move that landed me two wives, but here it got me nothing but mocking and a headache.
> 
> BMW lol. Convertible bmw lol. Now I drive a volvo lol. When not ridesharing in an SUV lol. This matters to you why exactly?
> 
> What's your important question again? Ask it clearly in 12 words or less.


All I said was bmw lol. It was a mere reaction to your throw of words above (pretentious seems to be the favorite).


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> All I said was bmw lol. It was a mere reaction to your throw of words above (pretentious seems to be the favorite).


Your question about tipping that you claim to have asked 3 times but can't remember now is ______________ ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> But I don't want the girl Like intelligent gals with spunk, but I have a serious flaw about high maintenance peeps, so sad and shortsighted I know.


Don't need to want what was never offered to begin with.

I know of "pretentious" things and I might even dabble in them if I love the design but it's idiotic to say that's high maintenance. I have appreciation for well made and designed things. I don't care if you slap a Payless label on a pair of tiek flats...and charge me the same price...I would happily buy just like I laugh at the 30k patchwork LV** bag Beyoncé brought which imho is hideous.

But go on.
First it was the whole boobs comment with hooters and tips.
Then it's you and your accomplishments and pretentious private schools and now it's scorning someone for being "high maintenance".

Assumptions, no factual basis. Much like your idea that menu prices are cheaper because tip is expected.



Dropking said:


> Your question about tipping that you claim to have asked 3 times but can't remember now is ______________ ?


It's there. Wanna read again?

Hint, I quoted myself. Since, you know, I've asked so many times.

Etc-lv, it was lv lol.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't need to want what was never offered to begin with.
> 
> I know of "pretentious" things and I might even dabble in them if I love the design but it's idiotic to say that's high maintenance. I have appreciation for well made and designed things. I don't care if you slap a Payless label on a pair of tiek flats...and charge me the same price...I would happily buy just like I laugh at the 30k patchwork Chanel bag Beyoncé brought which imho is hideous.
> 
> ...


I apologize for any offense taken. Wben I say that you seem fun and intelligent I mean it. Take it as a compliment, I think, but your glass always seems a quarter full. I do find you high maintenance but let's not worry about me. You are what matters.

I have scoured your comment twice and see no question. You prolly believe you are asking a question for now the 4th time, which is stressful for me. Try your question clearly with a question mark at the end. or cable guy noe can explain for me. He understands women


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I think its every 10lbs...
> I just extract the tip with my presence.


Total Burn...lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I apologize for any offense taken. Wben I say that you seem fun and intelligent I mean it. Take it as a compliment, I think, but your glass always seems a quarter full. I do find you high maintenance but let's not worry about me. You are what matters.
> 
> I have scoured your comment twice and see no question. You prolly believe you are asking a question for now the 4th time, which us stressful for me. Try your question clearly with a question mark at the end. or cable guy noe can explain for me. He understands women


If you actually knew me on a personal experience then you'd know how wrong you are but ok. That's fine because it's your assumption.

I just think it's sad that you equate someone who is speaking of such things, to be high maintenance.

It's there, again










Luckily I'm handy with the phone so everything can be done in a few seconds. I can waste seconds.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

How to get the best tips?

Paint your car yellow and put "Taxi" on the side.

IMHO it will increase your pay per mile by 150-300% and your tips by 700-800% over the course of a day.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It actually wasn't me being nice but being straight forward. I don't really do well with games or passive talk.......I agree it is getting off topic, like I said, s&s (stubborn and stupid).
> 
> Ps.
> 
> ...


OoohKay...so someone posts a $1.25m check on us, and nobody says no nothing? Good job!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you actually knew me on a personal experience then you'd know how wrong you are but ok. That's fine because it's your assumption.
> 
> I just think it's sad that you equate someone who is speaking of such things, to be high maintenance.
> 
> ...


That's so cool, and thank you. If I told you I hired people who were good with technology you would scoff and lol for some reason, so I won't say that.

You circled a question about how I personally know that restaurants underwrite their menu prices because they expect the servants to be tipped.

You said "underwrite", your word, which is the wrong word and thus a red herring. What restaurants do in our country is pay the help a low low wage, minimum wage or even lower. This allows them to keep menu prices low for customers while the customer makes the help whole by tipping appropriately. Its a good system that inspires good service.

This is our system. If I told you that we practice capitalism in our country, this is equally not really debatable but someone who has extra time on her hands might nitpick around the edges.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> That's so cool, and thank you. If I told you I hired people who were good with technology you would scoff and lol for some reason, so I won't say that.
> 
> You circled a question about how I personally know that restaurants underwrite their menu prices because they expect the servants to be tipped.
> 
> ...


Soooooo
Again no straight answer. I didn't mean underwriting like mortgage so much as under (like making under what's norm) and writing like..writing... so I'll clarify that.

Can you focus on answering with actual facts now?

I won't even go into how I equate red herring with pre ipos.

Instead I'm curious how it's a fact that restaurants under write their menu prices because the tip is factored into the cost of the meal from a business owner perspective.

I even pointed out how you can prove waitresses are expected to get tips because in the old days they were paid a lower minimum wage with the expectation that the tip would cover the rest (to make the regular minimum at the very least). I can prove that. Can you prove your stance on the menu prices being under written to accommodate for the tip?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Soooooo
> Again no straight answer. I didn't mean underwriting like mortgage so much as under (like making under what's norm) and writing like..writing... so I'll clarify that.
> 
> Can you focus on answering with actual facts now?
> ...


You have it backwards. Waitresses agree to work for minimum wage or lower because tipping is customary and part of the compensation model. This is not the restauranteer underwriting anything. If you need to use that word, it is the waitress underwriting herself because she doesn't expect there are a lot if Kats and Steves out there. And she is right. Almost everyone else tips, more or less depending on her service, so she is inspired to do an excellent job for you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> You have it backwards. Waitresses agree to work for minimum wage or lower because tipping is customary and part of the compensation model. This is not the restauranteer underwriting anything. If you need to use that word, it is the waitress underwriting herself because she doesn't expect there are a lot if Kats and Steves out there. And she is right. Almost everyone else tips, more or less depending on her service, so she is inspired to do an excellent job for you.


O. m. G.

First of all, I probably tip better than you. Ironic isn't it? I always tip $1-2 on to go orders of $10 or less and usually if my meal is $12, my tip is $4.

Second, you have it backwards. Especially when you say restauranteer...it's the government setting minimum wage to be two something...and I literally read it off those osha posters. The tips are suppose to supplement it to minimum wage (what it is for the rest of the folks) and if not, the owner covers it.

The fact that you don't get this is mind blowing.

And you just ignored the question or fail to provide again, the proof to your "statement".


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> O. m. G.
> 
> First of all, I probably tip better than you. Ironic isn't it? I always tip $1-2 on to go orders of $10 or less and usually if my meal is $12, my tip is $4.
> 
> ...


 Dear Kat, you asked a non sequitur question based on a false premise. The restauranteer underwrites nobody which makes your question invalid even it was well intentioned rather that merely argumentative to no obvious end.

Why you are asking it remains mysterious since you claim now that you understand the model after all and do tip. The fact of your customary tipping answers your own question. What a waste of my time, silly willy girl.

Now im going to bed. Goodnight lol and etc, sigh. See u another day.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Dear Kat, you asked a non sequitur question based on a false premise. The restauranteer underwrites nobody which makes your question invalid even it was well intentioned rather that merely argumentative to no obvious end.
> 
> Why you are asking it remains mysterious since you claim now that you understand the model after all and do tip. The fact of your customary tipping answers your own question. What a waste of my time, silly willy girl.
> 
> Now im going to bed. Goodnight lol and etc, sigh. See u another day.


I asked for proof on a statement you made multiple times and asserted it as if it's a fact and yet you consistently can't provide data...if I said fluff pieces were acceptable, would you google one up then?

I think it's funny how you say my question is invalid but yet it's a question to ask you to show proof on a statement you made and you avoid it because it's obvious you have no proof because it's obvious you're talking out of your behind.



See what I mean by stubborn and...



Dropking said:


> *But I already know what I told you before, which is the u.s. is a cheap place to eat if you look objectively at menu prices. This is how our restaurant system is built, written menu + unwritten tip.*
> 
> Yesss sista, there really are different kinds of smart. I have a graduate degree and high iq supposedly, .












So pls, with your grad degree and high iq, show me proof that this is true...


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I asked for proof on a statement you made multiple times and asserted it as if it's a fact and yet you consistently can't provide data...if I said fluff pieces were acceptable, would you google one up then?
> 
> I think it's funny how you say my question is invalid but yet it's a question to ask you to show proof on a statement you made and you avoid it because it's obvious you have no proof because it's obvious you're talking out of your behind.
> 
> ...


Good morning, sunshine. How did you sleep?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Holy F, you two gonna bang or what?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Good morning, sunshine. How did you sleep?


Very well.

Would you reread that post? Maybe you missed a question.



wk1102 said:


> Holy F, you two gonna bang or what?


Heck no.

Thanks for ruining my morning


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Thanks for ruining my morning


Aw.. I'm sorry.

I was being sarcastic. I hope this makes it better.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Can you crack the mystery of getting well to do people to tip? The ones you pick up at mansions? I've never seen a tip from any of them. I need to start living as if I'm rich also. Maybe they are rich because they don't give out any money unless they abosutely have to.


In a nutshell.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Can you crack the mystery of getting well to do people to tip? The ones you pick up at mansions? I've never seen a tip from any of them. I need to start living as if I'm rich also. Maybe they are rich because they don't give out any money unless they abosutely have to.


Yeah it would take a pair of pliers to extract that tip.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Dropking said:


> I've been honing my tipping skills in an effort to extract more tips from the wonderful customers who love me. I have a story to share, but first . . .
> 
> I display a tip jar right smack dab in the middle of the car, always staged about two-thirds filled with $1s and $5s, and a carefully showcased $10 or $20 inside. The mere presence of this prop seems to inspire passengers to be the big person they always wanted to be. It doubled my tips, both cash tips and in-app tips.
> 
> ...


$1? I wouldn't consider that a success


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah it would take a pair of pliers to extract that tip.


AND... a speculum!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Rat said:


> $1? I wouldn't consider that a success


I see that you put on your Mr. Serious hat today. 

All things considered, a buck was a small fortune for this ride.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Holy F, you two gonna bang or what?


I mean, will pictures be included? I'm reading every comment for Pete's sake!! I'm almost finished, I hope there's a satisfying "climax"!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tips are easy.

Stay out of boost/power zones and almost every ride tips


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It wasn't a huge deal, you were the one that said it wasn't deduced "silly goose"...how hard is it to say I asked? at this point you can say whatever and that's that.
> 
> If you didn't want to drag it out, you could have clarified to begin with, you chose not to...not in the OP per say, but when you were "calling me a silly goose"...
> 
> ...


Women get tipped at higher clip than men. Is that even arguable?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

rex jones said:


> Women get tipped at higher clip than men. Is that even arguable?


Won't argue. Just show me the statistics. No fluff pieces please.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> O. m. G.
> 
> First of all, I probably tip better than you. Ironic isn't it? I always tip $1-2 on to go orders of $10 or less and usually if my meal is $12, my tip is $4.
> 
> ...


I am confused when did OSHA start controlling Min wage or any wage? just asking for a friend who is not so smart


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> I am confused when did OSHA start controlling Min wage or any wage? just asking for a friend who is not so smart


I said government and it's osha posters depicting this. I'm not sure how you got osha controlling min wage or any wage (from what you quoted) but I suspect you didn't actually read what I wrote...


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Focus on situating yourself in pick up areas where you find people tip the most


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> OoohKay...so someone posts a $1.25m check on us, and nobody says no nothing? Good job!


Many of us have received similar checks from Nigerian Princes (in much greater amounts) in the past, so it's probably a common occurrence.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> Many of us have received similar checks from Nigerian Princes (in much greater amounts) in the past, so it's probably a common occurrence.


That definitely isn't the biggest but it's always local  if you bank with Wells Fargo or chase those cashiers checks should look familiar...


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I said government and it's osha posters depicting this. I'm not sure how you got osha controlling min wage or any wage (from what you quoted) but I suspect you didn't actually read what I wrote...
> 
> View attachment 205366


Wow I suspect you did not read what you typed and I Quote " and I literally read it off those OSHA posters. " I understand that you said government then you said that you read it off OSHA posters, OSHA posters do not have wage info on them the posters that you should be referring to are the State and Federal labor poster that includes the wage law info and sometimes the OSHA info. OSHA posters are a whole separate thing and do not include the wage info. You even included a screenshot that shows this.

By the way, it is obvious that you do not get sarcasm but that's ok.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't get why so many drivers think this is rocket science. 

Professional women- make them feel safe, comfortable and respected. If they have kids, make them feel like a good mom. You are interested in their life, not interested in them. Even if you're single, you've been married for a long, long, long time and love your spouse dearly. Your spouse is the BEST thing that's ever happened to you.

Professional men- Black car experience at 20-30% of the price. If they have kids, make them feel like a good dad. Or just shut up and make them feel like Thurston Howell III or Elon Musk or whatever dumb**** archetype is running through their brains. 

Everyone else- crap shoot 

Focus on people who are travelling on expense accounts. It's far easier to spend other people's money than your own. Set your vehicle up to cater to those pax on expense accounts.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> Wow I suspect you did not read what you typed and I Quote " and I literally read it off those OSHA posters. " I understand that you said government then you said that you read it off OSHA posters, OSHA posters do not have wage info on them the posters that you should be referring to are the State and Federal labor poster that includes the wage law info and sometimes the OSHA info. OSHA posters are a whole separate thing and do not include the wage info. You even included a screenshot that shows this.
> 
> By the way, it is obvious that you do not get sarcasm but that's ok.


Actually when I said I literally read it* it being the whole minimum wage for waitresses being lower than the average joe's Minimum wage, because etc etc, that was off an* osha poster*

I don't understand why you're arguing with me over this

You quoted me saying government setting minimum wage...literally read it off osha poster...so...yes, I did say government set minimum wage not



Bob Driver said:


> I am confused when did *OSHA start controlling Min wage or any wage*? just asking for a friend who is not so smart


Because you quote me saying this:



sellkatsell44 said:


> *it's the government setting minimum wage to be two something...and I literally read it off those osha posters*. The tips are suppose to supplement it to minimum wage (what it is for the rest of the folks) and if not, the owner covers it.


Want to try this again? *And yes the screenshot I provided shows osha posters depicting what the government is dictating
*
Obviously you not only didn't read what I wrote but _you forgot what you said, quoting me lol
_
For anyone that's actually interested:










Like I said, I literally read it off of the osha posters...


----------

